# Pink?



## Molly1331 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi all,

In need of advice please, I'm currently 8dp5dt, due to be testing on Wednesday, had 1early blastocyst and another one below that put in.  This afternoon when going to the toilet there was light pink when I wiped.... Could this be implantation this late, or have my worst fears started  

Any help would be so appreciated, I'm sure that someone else must have had this too, but can't see any posts!
Thanks and Love x


----------



## practical (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello Lolsugar
My official test is also on Wednesday, same as you 8dp5pt. I did an early test Saturday night and this morning both negative so have given up until Wednesday. I've not had bleeding but i am defo suffering from PMT.
Have you had any PMT?


----------



## Molly1331 (Jan 14, 2011)

practical it's such a hard 2ww, drives you a bit   doesn't it!!!! 

Sorry for your negative tests, I really hope that the tests change for you and that you get a positive result on Wednesday.  I'm tempted to test early now, but thankfully none in the house!!

I don't think I've had any pmt, however DH has argued that point.  Have had period pains today, pretty sure  is on her way.

Will you keep testing until Wednesday?


----------



## practical (Nov 13, 2012)

No im not going to test again until Wednesday...only because DH has told me under no circumstaces can i test. He sees how stressed it makes me and he's right.
Thank goodness i'm back at work tomorrow. That job really helps me focus elsewhere otherwise i would be completely  

I hope your light pink is nothing to worry about. 
Fingers crossed for us both


----------



## Molly1331 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank goodness for our DH's hey  

Keep smiling, really hope we both get what we want x


----------



## SarahMck (May 21, 2012)

Hi hon..

My last Cycle I had light bleeding on my 5/6dp5dt .. It wasn't good news for me..
But I did hear of lots of ladies who have had bleeding and got a BFP...

Sorry I can't be more help.. xx


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey hun

Try not to worry I started spotting pink and brown at 7dp5dt and I got a bfp. Sadly mine is probably a chemical pregnancy but I think I have just being unlucky, I am sure you will be ok hun.



xxxxx


----------



## Molly1331 (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your BFN SarahMck, it's such a hard roller coaster isn't it.big   to you, I hope that you're OK? Xx

oh NatalieP, I am sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy, can I ask how you know it's a chemical?gosh when you start out with treatment, you think it'll be just so simple..... Oh how wrong we can be.
Big hugs, hoping you too are OK? Xx

 to you both xx


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

lolsugar I have three bfp's strong bfp's but started bleeding today spoke to clinic who think it is a chemical. But we will know more tomorrow need to do another test to see if it is still positive then have some blood tests to check my levels.

Seems in this game you get past one hurdle then there are more to jump. 

Good luck though hun

xxxxxxx


----------



## Molly1331 (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh gosh huni, I'm so sorry   bless your heart xxx

Very true, just seems that you can turn corners so very quickly on this ride, without even knowing it. 

I have my fingers crossed for you Hun, and hope that everything will work out for you.

Tonnes of   always here if you need an ear xxxx


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you lousugar xxxxxx


----------



## SarahMck (May 21, 2012)

lolsugar78 said:


> Sorry to hear about your BFN SarahMck, it's such a hard roller coaster isn't it.big  to you, I hope that you're OK? Xx
> 
> oh NatalieP, I am sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy, can I ask how you know it's a chemical?gosh when you start out with treatment, you think it'll be just so simple..... Oh how wrong we can be.
> Big hugs, hoping you too are OK? Xx
> ...


Aww yeah I'm good.. That was my last cycle.. This cycle I'm 6dp5dt & no bleeding yet, so I'm holding out 

xxx


----------



## Molly1331 (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh right, fingers tightly crossed for you having BFP hun,   

Think that the delightful AF    is coming to me.  OTD tomorrow, pretty sure its a BFN  

xxx


----------



## SarahMck (May 21, 2012)

lolsugar78 said:


> Oh right, fingers tightly crossed for you having BFP hun,
> 
> Think that the delightful AF   is coming to me. OTD tomorrow, pretty sure its a BFN
> 
> xxx


How are you holding up hunni? Much more bleeding?? xx


----------



## Molly1331 (Jan 14, 2011)

I have no idea!!!  Sunday it was pink, Yesterday brown, and then today like a mixture!!  It's not even a propper bleed, more just when wipping....  

I'm now 10dp5dt, which i thought would be too late for implantation bleeding, wouldn't it?  They did say my Embroys were not a full Blastocyst stage.....   tummy pains are confusing, feels like AF is coming but then get a cramp like pain... god this 2WW is a nightmare!!!!! 

 xxx


----------



## SarahMck (May 21, 2012)

At what point was your embies at hon?

Yes, it's all very confusing.. I hear of lots of ladies who bleed..My cousin bled through her first few months of her pregnancy with each child and she has 3..Some ladies don't bleed at all...

There's just no right or wrong way... Sending u lots of


----------



## Molly1331 (Jan 14, 2011)

Awww thank you Sarah    

I had 2 replaced, one was an early Blastocyst and the other was cleavage stage embryo?  I can't remember to be sure., I was that amazed that they had made it to day 5, and that we could have 2 put back in!!!  I   do remember that there was defo a early blastocyst and then another one beginning with the letter C!!!  

Its not that I'm bleeding, just what I think they'd call spotting, but I'm convinced it's almost too late? 
Still, one more day and I'll know for sure 

Hugs xxx


----------



## SarahMck (May 21, 2012)

Have a read on this link hunni.. a lady in your shoes ended up with a BFP 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=289637.msg5067920;topicseen#msg5067920

If I find anymore I'll post them for you.. It may help to put you at ease... lucikly only one more day.. I'm routing for you


----------



## Molly1331 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks Sarah!!   You've been a great help and support!!

Fingers crossed for your BFP, really hopeful for you xx


----------



## SarahMck (May 21, 2012)

lolsugar78 said:


> Thanks Sarah!!  You've been a great help and support!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for your BFP, really hopeful for you xx


 for tomorrow..


----------



## SarahMck (May 21, 2012)

lolsugar78 so sorry it didn't work out for you this time...

I started bleeding today too.. I dont think it's gonna be good news..  

Big huggs to you!!!


----------



## Molly1331 (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh sarah    
Massive hugs, are you bleeding lots, or spotting?  Fingers still tightly crossed for you, know that I have ready lots where people have bleed and still got their BFP    

Will say a little prayer tonight for you     xxx


----------



## SarahMck (May 21, 2012)

lolsugar78 said:


> Oh sarah
> Massive hugs, are you bleeding lots, or spotting? Fingers still tightly crossed for you, know that I have ready lots where people have bleed and still got their BFP
> 
> Will say a little prayer tonight for you    xxx


It only started today.. so just spotting but this is what happened last time..if it gets any heavier or the coloring changes to a lighter shade... 

Hope you're getting lots of support sweetie.  

xxxx


----------



## Molly1331 (Jan 14, 2011)

Let's hope it's implantation Hun, and fingers crossed for the best news this time     

    

Keep your chin up, always here if you need a natter, really hope you have better news tomorrow xx


----------



## SarahMck (May 21, 2012)

lolsugar78 said:


> Let's hope it's implantation Hun, and fingers crossed for the best news this time
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your chin up, always here if you need a natter, really hope you have better news tomorrow xx


Oh bless you, what a sweetie..you have yourself to worry about.. 

It's coming much redder and fuller now...pretty much the same as how it went last time..You know when you just know?

xxxx


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

lolsugar I am so sorry about your bfn hun.   I hope next time is your lucky time.

SarahMck I hope that the bleeding stops hun  

xxx


----------



## SarahMck (May 21, 2012)

NatalieP said:


> lolsugar I am so sorry about your bfn hun.  I hope next time is your lucky time.
> 
> SarahMck I hope that the bleeding stops hun
> 
> xxx


Ty Natalie.. Just read some of your posts.. Good luck for tomorrow hon.. fingers crossed for you too  

xxx


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you hun xxx


----------



## Molly1331 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks Natalie, really hoping tomorrows results are the best for you   fingers crossed for a high number for you xx


----------



## Molly1331 (Jan 14, 2011)

Sarah, how are you feeling today?     

Good luck today Natalie, let us know how you get on xx


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey guys

I'm afraid it is bad news from me...my beta hcg levels have dropped from 49.9 to just 8. 

They said I am having a bio-chemical pregnancy and now just waiting for a bleed. Hopefully we can start again in January.

Thanks for your support.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## SarahMck (May 21, 2012)

NatalieP said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I'm afraid it is bad news from me...my beta hcg levels have dropped from 49.9 to just 8.
> 
> ...


Oh hun.. I'm so sorry... Big hugggss...  
Hope you have lots of support at home

xxx


----------



## SarahMck (May 21, 2012)

lolsugar78 said:


> Sarah, how are you feeling today?
> 
> Good luck today Natalie, let us know how you get on xx


Still bleeding sweetie... Much redder last night and today.. xxx


----------



## Molly1331 (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh Ladies     

Massive hugs, I'm so sorry for you both.  This is just totally **** and unfair, I wish there was something I could do to put it right for us all.

Hopefully time will prove a healer and the next time, will be OUR time   

Always here if you need a natter xx


----------

